# 8,000 Members Approaching



## djrockinsteve (Dec 2, 2011)

Get the balloons and confetti ready. Currently 7,928 members and growing. I give it a few weeks.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 2, 2011)

Is there a give-away!


----------



## lloyd (Dec 2, 2011)

with 8000 members you would think we could break the old record of number on line at once.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 2, 2011)

WOW! Thats fantastic. I am glad to see so many people enjoy this forum, I sure have!

I am glad to have been here "way back then" and watch it grow has it has.

I hope new members will continue to join and share their knowledge, questions, and stupid jokes as we continue to grow even further!

Congradulations to the admn., moderators, and all the other members who have worked to make this site so valuable to everyone.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Dec 3, 2011)

Sid, great to have you back buddy! Seems like you'd been missing for a bit.

This is the best forum that I've ever been a part of. Even with differences, we all get along pretty well. Maybe it's the wine?


----------



## Angelina (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree, this is a great forum, I have visited many of them but I feel "at home" here so it is the only forum I use, thanks for do a great job!!!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 3, 2011)

At this time we are still at 7928 members. It looks like a "stuck" membership level.


----------



## PCharles (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's a toast to the 8,000th member and this wonderful forum.

Cheers


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 3, 2011)

Rumor has it, that the 8000th member to join is going to go on a trip to a South Pacific Island, nice and warm, sand, hula girls, drums, pig roast, the whole deal.

Only drawback is that you will have to pay for it yourself!!

LMAO!

Or we could just show up at Wades house in straw skirts and do the best we can before he runs out of firewood and sand and throws us out!!

That would be fine, except it is going to cost a fortune to ship the kettle drums, and the poor pig will have given his life!!!


----------



## Arne (Dec 9, 2011)

7950 today. Spose we will hit the 8000 yet this year?? Arne.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 9, 2011)

We're decorating the chat room tonight. I sprayed Buford with endust then showed him an apple and told him he's joining us for dinner. 

After his eyes bugged out he's been hiding in all the corners and tight spots. Those dust bunnies are going fast. 

Better ice down more skeeter pee. I just degorged some champagne so we are almost ready.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 9, 2011)

Arne said:


> 7950 today. Spose we will hit the 8000 yet this year?? Arne.



I think there is a good shot. We picked up 22 in the past week.


----------



## Arne (Dec 9, 2011)

Maybe we can have rush week between Christmas and New Years. Arne.


----------



## Arne (Dec 9, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> We're decorating the chat room tonight. I sprayed Buford with endust then showed him an apple and told him he's joining us for dinner.
> 
> After his eyes bugged out he's been hiding in all the corners and tight spots. Those dust bunnies are going fast.
> 
> Better ice down more skeeter pee. I just degorged some champagne so we are almost ready.



Did we ever get Buford to sign up on the forum. If not, get him and all his goat buddies and goat girls to sign up. Will probably get us up over the top. Goat girls, that is for the city slickers here, Nannies for all you farm types. LOL, Arne.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 9, 2011)

Arne, you gotta be "kid"ing. Ba Dump Ba


----------



## Wade E (Dec 9, 2011)

Its weird how for a few days there may be none and then Bammmm, about 12 jump on in one day!


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 9, 2011)

Geez, Wade, if they dont want join voluntarily, we HAVE to "jump them in"!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 16, 2011)

19 more people. Time is ticking down.


----------



## Flem (Dec 16, 2011)

Steve, I just have the feeling you're going to time it so you can join as the 8000th member under another name just so you can win all the prizes and receive the accolades.      LOL


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 17, 2011)

WOW thats pretty exciting!!!

When you become the 8000th member, Wade and the mods have a pool set uo to send you on the vacation of your dreams, well the one in your dreams anyway, bring your own pool.

Do we have to do anything special for this new member?

If it is a man, we could love him and call him "George".

What if it a woman?

All I got for my 1000th POST was a hard time. Must be special to be the 8000th MEMBER!

Although I did forget about the $2000 gift card you all sent me.

I dont know who its gonna be, or when, but, whoever you are, the 4000th member got almost a thousand bucks, so don't let this forum fool you.

Get whats yours!!!!!!

LMMFAO!!!!

I heard it was a scooby doo check, but, I guess its the thought that counts.


----------



## Arne (Dec 17, 2011)

The last person to join got banned on his first post. Does he really count as a member?? Arne.


----------



## Julie (Dec 17, 2011)

Arne said:


> The last person to join got banned on his first post. Does he really count as a member?? Arne.



Unfortunately, yes and there are some that have been banned before their first post.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 17, 2011)

Good thing I joined with a fake name!!


----------



## Julie (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh don't worry, Troy, we would know you no matter what name you signed in under.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 17, 2011)

Even if I tried to disquise myself with the title, "Lord Troy, the magnificant"

yeah, that wont work, you all would detect my bloddy sheet British accent.

Oh boy here we go.


----------



## Flem (Dec 17, 2011)

Only ten more to go!!!


----------



## Julie (Dec 17, 2011)

Flem said:


> Only ten more to go!!!



Well if we keep getting hit by spammers at the right we have been lately, we should reach this in no time. I just banned the last dude who signed up.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 17, 2011)

Never did like bouncers Julie.

What criteria do you use when you decide to ban them?

I need to know, so when I come in under disquise you will not recognize me.

I may be Sir Troy, as appointed by her majesty.

Well thats what she said when we were swilling the booze yesterday!

I am Sir Troy of Fairbanksinshire!

I THINK I JUST PEED MY PANTS ROLLING ON THE FLOOR LAUGHING!

(p.s.check out Dan in the backround holding his fishing pole looking thing, and I think it may be Wade just to the right of him holding on to Julies shoulders))


----------



## Julie (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh Troy, don't know what you are worried about, you have made it this far without getting banned.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 18, 2011)

Is Troy getting ready to be Knighted or decapitated? Leanne warned him about staying up late playing on the computer. LOL


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 18, 2011)

perhaps decorkitated.


----------



## Flem (Dec 19, 2011)

Only two more to reach 8000!!!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 19, 2011)

Of the 8000 members how many are actually active??


----------



## Flem (Dec 19, 2011)

Good question. I wonder what constitutes "active"? Daily? Weekly? Monhly? postings.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 19, 2011)

Larryh86GT said:


> Of the 8000 members how many are actually active??





Flem said:


> Good question. I wonder what constitutes "active"? Daily? Weekly? Monhly? postings.



The members number is how many folks actually signed up. There is no active number. Also remember of the folks signing up weekly we routinely ban 3-10 a week for being spammers. The mod's and admins are working daily trying to keep this site friendly, spam free and non confrontational like some other forums.


----------



## millwright01 (Dec 19, 2011)

And they are doing an excellent job of keeping this forum in shape. It is as good today, or better, than when I signed up. Usually I find that a forum degrades over time. Thanks to everyone for keeping it going.


----------



## Agent007 (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes, this forum has been well kept in the time I've been lurking. That's one reason I joined is that's it's civil and has a great group of wino's.

As far as 'active' members; I don't think it's the volume that's important but active members and actual buying members that make a site valuable. Out of 8,000 members perhaps 20% are 'active'. This is what I have come to realize in lurking on various forums in this field and others as well.

Of course this is my 1 cent (adjusted for inflation).


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2011)

That 20% is probably even higher truthfully. Back in the beginning this forum was a complete mess and spam was hardcore rampant. It took a team of us to go in and massacre them to get this place going again but before we came on here we lost a lot of good people Im sure. Heck Grapeman here was one of them but luckily I was able to lure him back once the team and I got this placxe bak in shape. Like said before, Ita all about quality not quantity!!!!!!


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 24, 2011)

I particularly miss our friend LUC from the Netherlands.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 24, 2011)

Luc still pops in from time to time. Great guy with lots of information to share.


----------



## Tom (Dec 24, 2011)

I think I am one of the longest member here. 
When wade took over this was spam, porn and anything goes. Wade asked me to help and with St Allie it is what it is now.
Moderators even today ban a number of spammers daily. Dont think we have a easy job. Alot goes behind the scenes than you never hear about
Thank god we have the extra mods today. Wade and I can kinda take a back seat now.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2011)

I forgot all about you being on here that long ago Tom, way before me! How long were you on before you gave up?


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 25, 2011)

Holy cow, I have been in here a while myself. I was here before Wade took over the reins officially.

Kinda crazy. I am one of the longest members in here and I have never put wine into a bottle. Hell, I don't even know the difference between a #8 cork or a #12 cork.

Its a good thing thats not a requirement to be in here. LMFAO!!!!

I am only telling you this because it is Christmas.

I am sucking down some Bud Light. Yep!

wish I was flying in my new plane.

Wolf, wanna take a spin? We could go hunt musk ox? LMFAO


To snowy, too drunk!

wel pretty snowy anyway.


----------



## Tom (Dec 25, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I forgot all about you being on here that long ago Tom, way before me! How long were you on before you gave up?



lets keep this positive.

I'd rather not say.

Today I NEED positive things more than any other day (you know)


----------



## Julie (Dec 25, 2011)

Tom said:


> lets keep this positive.
> 
> I'd rather not say.
> 
> Today I NEED positive things more than any other day (you know)



Well Tom I would say you never gave up or you would not be here today.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 25, 2011)

Tom it is truly great to have someone as diverse as yourself in beer and winemaking on the forum. So what are you cooking today for the family?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2011)

I think I remember him saying he as going for a brisket and since he is having 15 people over it must be a brisket of unimaginable proportions!!!


----------



## Tom (Dec 25, 2011)

Right!

Started the 10# brisket yesterday @ 3PM in my smoker. Shortly will add a 10# spiral ham to the smoker.

You know what they say:

Low and slow.

should be a interesting day here....


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 25, 2011)

Ahhh Tom I know it's early but you know the rules. If your going to talk about it, you better show documentation.


----------



## Tom (Dec 25, 2011)

will do


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 25, 2011)

I will fly for food!!


----------



## Tom (Dec 25, 2011)

runningwolf said:


> ahhh tom i know it's early but you know the rules. If your going to talk about it, you better show documentation.



*ok here u go !
Brisket started @ 10# Smoked in apple wood for 18 hours

The 10# spiril ham was smoked as well. I tented the ham with a pint of Yuengling for the moisture.*


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 25, 2011)

WOW Tom that sure does look delicious! I bet all your guests had smiles when they saw that!


----------



## Tom (Dec 25, 2011)

The biggest surprise was NO wine or beer was served

And yes EVERYONE belonged to the clean plate society.

Funny, no one asked why. ( they knew)


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 25, 2011)

That looks pretty darn good! Well done all the way around!


----------



## jtstar (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks great Tom makes me want to come over for left overs


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2011)

Well dang I would not be leaving that house without a doggie bag!!!!!


----------

